# New endmill



## Colten Edwards (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm really impressed with the finish this Accusize 3" endmill leaves. The aluminum is mirror bright. Part I'm making will be a spindle lock for my KC20VS milling machine.


----------



## Martin w (Mar 30, 2018)

Great finish. What speed and feed are you running?
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 30, 2018)

I have one of these and find it more than adequate but its a face mill


----------



## Colten Edwards (Mar 30, 2018)

running at about 1200 rpm. not sure about feeds since I'm hand cranking. I stand corrected on my terminology.


----------



## Martin w (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks good, like to see the finished spindle lock.
Cheers
Martin


----------

